# Google Earth has improved...



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...awright, I'm probably months behind on this but I had a quick look for my house tonight and whereas previously it was a blur I can now zoom in and see it really clearly with the TT parked on the front drive. I reckon it's 2002/3 as the back garden looked too neat in the pic


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Will download it now and have a play with it, what version are you running?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Latest Versions are 3(stable) or 4(beta)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I tried to play with it last night (version 3), managed to spot my apartment and my parents place and a few other places, though the photos are very out of date. Still pretty impressive.

Can't really tell what the cars are though.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The pictures of my house were taken between April and August 7th 2001.

We have already moved the garden shed in readyness for the build of our extension which commenced 7th August. Looking at the very dry grass etc I would say it was mid-late July


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I got my TT in 2000 so my pic could be earlier than 2003.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's a very small house you've got there!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> That's a very small house you've got there!!


Big roof


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

We havent had a black/dark car AND a silver car at the same time other than since March this year so this must have been taken very recently....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Google haven't updated the software for quite a while.

However the maps are continuously being updated. You don't need to download anything. You'll just pick them up as and when you browse the relevant area.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

v4 is the 12th June 06 - granted as stated it's beta.

The satellite images , as Scotty says, has nothing to do with the software. Images are being updated all the time - just depends on where and when.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Looks like the Sultan of Brunei has some influence. Managed to get most of his west london pad blanked out. They've missed the main house, servent quarter, swimming pool though.....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/sultan.jpg

not even the Queen manages that........


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

justtin said:


> Looks like the Sultan of Brunei has some influence. Managed to get most of his west london pad blanked out. They've missed the main house, servent quarter, swimming pool though.....
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/sultan.jpg
> 
> not even the Queen manages that........


Dangerous stuff, when the CIA looked at Baghdad on Google Earth (budget cuts eh) they got paranoid about the blank spots added 2 to 2 and got WMD and invaded!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

These have def been updated within last 9mo. You can see my TT in the drive, the old Saab has gone and the neighbours car (maroon) across the street

Judging by the shadows from the chestnut tree in the back garden I'd say this was taken at about 3pm on a weekday and that level of foliage suggests within the last 2 months


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

All depends on when they get their hands on any updated sat images and subsequently updating their own database. I know Stirling/Central Scotland/Fife was done in 2002, 2003 & 2005 as I have access to that at work.


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

When I first downloaded google earth my house had obviously just been mapped as it showed our 'new' extension built in autumn 2003.

Now when i look at our place it shows it pre-extension with crappy conservatory etc...

Can anyone explain or does my version need updating?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's not held within version - google will look at a database of satellite images - if those images change/update google will pull through the latest available - nothing to do with the version of the Google Desktop software.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

The images of our house are ancient as it shows a red car outside the house and I've not had a red car since early 2003..

On a related topic, have you seen the SketchUp application that allows you to add 3D objects to Google Earth?

I had a quick play around with SketchUp, and it looks usefull

John


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the London ones have been redone recently - had a look at my sisters location and it shows her new patio clearly.... but out of the London area, pics of friend's places over in Essex and Suffolk are clearly older


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm just jealous of all you lot with good pics - My place is just a fuzzy blur in the middle of a bigger fuzzy blur.  I can just about make out my car parked outside my office though


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm just jealous of all you lot with good pics - My place is just a fuzzy blur in the middle of a bigger fuzzy blur.  I can just about make out my car parked outside my office though


Same here - Brentwood is a bit a blur - must drink less 

Moley


----------

